# Promo Shots: Landscape Material



## Mesoam (Sep 25, 2007)

Well my company decided to take me away from my I.T. world for a few hours and have me go shoot a customers house to promo their land scape materials. Focus was on items/details that we can provide and or create with our product(s). I'm happy with the way the shots came out even though nothing really jumps at me as the subject is kind of boring. Enjoy


#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7 





#8





#9





and my favorite of the series #10


----------



## guitarmy (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish I would get pulled from my desk to go shoot.

Anyway, it looks to me like 1, 2 and 6 are crooked. Also, 2, 5, 8, and 10 look underexposed (however, I'm not on a calibrated monitor so I can't be sure).


----------



## craig (Sep 29, 2007)

The photos show that you felt the subject was boring. Maybe reshoot and put more thought into the subjects.

Love & Bass


----------



## Christie Photo (Oct 4, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> ...nothing really jumps at me as the subject is kind of boring.



I think it's more lighting than subject that's the problem.  The composition is OK.  It's too much to expect to do this much work well in one visit.  Plan the lighting for EACH shot.  This may be at many different time throughout the day.

-Pete


----------



## lb442 (Oct 17, 2007)

I also agree that #1 threw me off a little bc it looks crooked...but the majority of the shots look good...my favorites are 3, 5, and 9.  Good work!

lb

www.PrintedBIG.com


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 22, 2007)

Good work isn't cock-eyed, correct your shots before submitting to clients if your'e a pro, sloppy work won't keep you in business. H


----------



## Juls (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm not a pro, so my opinion is only worth, what it is costing you- nothing!  But I'll put in my 2 cents anyways.  
#1- lighting/shadows are very distracting.  My eyes don't flow, like they could with the little white border.  #2- I like.  It's tilted but that's an easy fix.  I also liked 3,5,9.  I think number 10 could have potential but I think the flowers in the foreground are too big and too bright.  They could be cropped so they had a smaller presence and toned down slightly so they don't overpower your subject but I think a slightly different angle is needed.


----------



## smcaskil (Nov 5, 2007)

Another hobbyist putting his free .02 in.

I don't know what their use for the photographs will be, but it might be a good idea to show how the landscaping and things fit into the overall house and yard layout.  That way you can show folks how well your products and services will fit in with their existing homes and yards.


----------



## ShirleyShutter (Jan 1, 2008)

That mislead me =p I thought you were like...photographing a band called "Landscape Matierial" xD


----------

